# Fear of crying..



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

My last semester before I dropped out of college I often felt like crying when i was in public--in fact, i did a couple of times. I'm not in that same mental state I was in, and I guess that's because afterwards I went to a community college where it's less academically rigorous so the pressure I felt was off. I started seeing a new therapist too, which helped a little bit. 

Anxiety about crying in public and crying in public was a problem for me as a kid, and gradually it got to the point where it was only in the back of my mind in social situations. But being depressed just made me feel like a kid again and so helpless.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

i pulled this post


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I have been having difficulty with this that lately. I've been having crying panic spells (not sure what else to call them). For some reason I will start to think about something that I am deeply concerned about, like the stress that I cause my parents, and I just start crying. I normally just walk to the bathroom and try to calm down. 

I agree with sonya's advice to try and find a new therapist...that's something I need to look into as well.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

i pulled this post


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I do not have insurance either, except for school insurance, but that does not cover mental health stuff. My parents paid when I saw a therapist for the first time about 3 years ago or so. I graduate in May and will have to pay to see one once I return home.

If you are a college student you can try to see a psychologist for free on campus. If you are in high school, try your guidance counselor. I do not know what else to say :stu If you do not have insurance in this country, and you need mental health services, you are screwed most of the time....unless you have the money to pay for it on your own


----------

